# Rome Targas and 390s



## landonk5

hey guys. i've only heard great things about these bindings,
and from what i understand, why are super adjustable, which
makes them perfect for all riders. i know Snowwolf knows 
everything about snowboarding and i know he knows a a butt 
load of info about rome. so what can you guys tell me about
the targas and 390s? im planning to get one of them pretty 
soon. the targas are alittle bit more expensive, but im 
willing to wash some more cars and mow some more lawns.
snowwolf(i think) said basically, the targas are 390s with
alot of extra features. how so? what kind of little details
make the targas better? please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

we just got a little tour of the targa's at a shop from a guy that uses / loves em. like you mentioned, he said they are adjustable in tons of ways. other features he mentioned where the flat base for your foot to rest on, but i think the 390's have that also.

the feature he liked the best was this adjustable tension piece on the ankle strap that basically held the ankle strap away from the foot pad. so when the ankle strap is popped loose, if you set the tension piece really tight, it will flop all the way open and stay there. seems nice if your are in and out of that binding alot, to not have to organize your straps every time.


----------



## Guest

Binding Tech | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008

they say in the description of each what is targa exclusive


----------



## Guest

A lot of the binding is adjustable on the fly; straps, high back etc. I have the 390's and for the price I paid ($140 after 30% end the season discount at a local shop)they are sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## landonk5

what about the convertible cap straps on the romes?
im riding burton P1s right now and the cap strap is
amazing for me. from what it looks like, the cap 
strap on romes just means you pull it forward. hows
the performance on them? cause with my P1 cap straps,
it feels like its not even there, but i have full control.
its awesome.


----------



## Guest

landonk5 said:


> what about the convertible cap straps on the romes?
> im riding burton P1s right now and the cap strap is
> amazing for me. from what it looks like, the cap
> strap on romes just means you pull it forward. hows
> the performance on them? cause with my P1 cap straps,
> it feels like its not even there, but i have full control.
> its awesome.


The cap strap on the Rome's are not as big as the Burton's but they stretch (conformist strap) to pretty much cover the front of the boot. You can also move them back to a conventional toe strap just by pulling it up and back w/out any tools. This is my first time using the cap strap style bindings and so far they feel like they are not there.


----------



## landonk5

does it ever feel like its going to come loose and just pull over
the front of your boot?


----------



## Guest

landonk5 said:


> does it ever feel like its going to come loose and just pull over
> the front of your boot?


i've got the 390s, and never has it felt like that. from what i've discovered the targas are slightly stiffer, so the 390s have more of a park bent, and the targas are better for backcounty.


----------



## Guest

landonk5 said:


> what about the convertible cap straps on the romes?
> im riding burton P1s right now and the cap strap is
> amazing for me. from what it looks like, the cap
> strap on romes just means you pull it forward. hows
> the performance on them? cause with my P1 cap straps,
> it feels like its not even there, but i have full control.
> its awesome.


Any convertible strap is not going to fit over the front of your boot as good as the cap strap. Most people I have seen wearing Romes just wear it as a toe strap over the top but I suppose it would be descent either way. If you already have P1s I'm not sure that I would personally see a reason to get the Romes are Targas. P1s are prety gnar. That being said, if for whatever reason you do need a new pair of binders, Romes and Targas are prety sick


----------



## kri$han

Does anyone know if the 2007 390's have the conformist strap?... or is that new for '08?


----------



## rgrwilco

the 07s do as well. if you do the toe strap right on the romes theres no way it will come off. feels much better too.


----------



## kri$han

^ man, i really want a set of 390s for my park board, btu I wanna find 'em cheap ... might ahve to wait 'till the end of season


----------



## Mr. Right

kri$han said:


> ^ man, i really want a set of 390s for my park board, btu I wanna find 'em cheap ... might ahve to wait 'till the end of season


There are several ebay stores right now that have last years 390's for $130+shipping. Not a bad deal. Dogfunk has last years Targas for arount $120 or so right now as well.
Rome Targa Snowboard Binding - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> There are several ebay stores right now that have last years 390's for $130+shipping. Not a bad deal. Dogfunk has last years Targas for arount $120 or so right now as well.
> Rome Targa Snowboard Binding - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


buyer beware, those dogfunk targa's look like last years model.


----------



## Mr. Right

berg said:


> buyer beware, those dogfunk targa's look like last years model.


That's what I said in the post lol. They are definitely last years models and they only have the small/medium. Still a good deal for Targas.


----------



## squishydonut

Would a Rome Anthem & Targas be too stiff?


----------



## Mr. Right

Rome Anthem and Targas sound like a killer all mountain setup to me. Maybe too stiff for a parkrat. 

On a side note, I'll have me a brand new pair of Ride SPI's tomorrow  I looked at the Romes but without trying and having ridden SPI's for the past 3 years, I can't steer away.


----------



## squishydonut

Mr. Right said:


> Rome Anthem and Targas sound like a killer all mountain setup to me.


Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Dcp584

squishydonut said:


> Would a Rome Anthem & Targas be too stiff?


No man it'll be stiff but those bindings should mesh great with that deck.


----------



## kri$han

Dogfunk must be out of stock... I checked, to no avail 

And if anyone's coming to the east coast meet and can pick up a set of 390s for me, PM me... we can work something out. (shieety part about being in Canada is you have to add $75 to everything to get it accross the border)...

BUT if someone can order for me, or I order and ship to them, then they bring to the meet, i will be a happy boy


----------



## Guest

kri$han said:


> ^ man, i really want a set of 390s for my park board, btu I wanna find 'em cheap ... might ahve to wait 'till the end of season



Snow Shop, Snowboard Bindings, All : K-5 Board Shop

390s for 129 and free shipping


----------



## kri$han

those are '08's too!

kick ass.


----------



## Guest

kri$han said:


> those are '08's too!
> 
> kick ass.


yeah i just bought a flag for 450 and i thought that was a good deal 2 weeks ago. They have it for 350 oh well


----------



## Dcp584

Damn i may have to buy a Graft off of there. Thats a $120 markdown. I'll have to see what the local shop is doing for mark downs first though.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> Would a Rome Anthem & Targas be too stiff?


That's what I'm currently using right now. I love that combo. I use it for freeride, all mountain, kickers etc. I haven't taken it to a pipe as I have another board/binding combo for that. However I wouldn't be opposed to hit the parks at all with this combo at the end of a run. If I knew I would spend most of my time in the parks during any given day, then I would pull out my park specific board. Needless to say, the Anthem can do it all if need be.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Rome Anthem and Targas sound like a killer all mountain setup to me. Maybe too stiff for a parkrat.
> 
> On a side note, I'll have me a brand new pair of Ride SPI's tomorrow  I looked at the Romes but without trying and having ridden SPI's for the past 3 years, I can't steer away.


I've been on a pair of Ride EX's for the past 2 1/2 seasons or so, which I think is one of the best binding values on the market for an intermediate rider, but I'm no longer intermediate. You think the SPi's would really be that much of a step up? My EX's are pretty forgiving, but I think I'm ready to graduate to a stiffer binding for a bit better response on the steeps.


----------



## Guest

kri$han said:


> Dogfunk must be out of stock... I checked, to no avail
> 
> And if anyone's coming to the east coast meet and can pick up a set of 390s for me, PM me... we can work something out. (shieety part about being in Canada *is you have to add $75 to everything to get it accross the border)...*
> 
> BUT if someone can order for me, or I order and ship to them, then they bring to the meet, i will be a happy boy


nah not really man, if you get the stuff shipped USPS there are no brokerage fees and very little customs.. and if you get the store/ sender to mail it as a gift or repair/warranty item the customs is even less... and if you dont care about insurance say they are only worth $1.50 or some small amount and again it will be even less.
generally it should just be $20-25 for int'l ground shipping and your good to go... but that is only with USPS, fedex and ups will kill you in fees.

i just got spy orbits from steepandcheap for $50, and it was $15 for shipping and no border/ customs fees.. and i have Targas coming in the mail, and they are being sent USPS and as a warranty item, so i shouldnt have to pay more than $10 in customs.


----------



## Guest

ecave84 said:


> Snow Shop, Snowboard Bindings, All : K-5 Board Shop
> 
> 390s for 129 and free shipping


Thats where I got mine from and roughly $10 more b/c of CA tax.


----------



## Mr. Right

b_to_the_c said:


> I've been on a pair of Ride EX's for the past 2 1/2 seasons or so, which I think is one of the best binding values on the market for an intermediate rider, but I'm no longer intermediate. You think the SPi's would really be that much of a step up? My EX's are pretty forgiving, but I think I'm ready to graduate to a stiffer binding for a bit better response on the steeps.


Well that is a question I can't really answer from experience as the only Rides I've had have been the SPIs. I know that the ratchets look/feel beefier than the EX, RX and the Deltas I looked at(I was looking at them in the shop today) and I believe they have quite a bit stiffer of a chassis. SPI's are not meant to be really comfy flexible park bindings but I like them because my first set lasted forever and even though I finally broke them yesterday, I will definitely be repairing them. I don't think I'll ride another binding as long as they are made. They are really responsive, and the footbeds are nice and plush for those accidental flat landings. They are quite adjustable too. Im looking forward to riding my brand new ones this weekend as they have changed a little from my old ones. The highback is a little different, the ratchets look even stronger, and the toe straps look to be of a little higher quality as well. A lot of people seem to dislike SPIs and I think for a lot of people they are too stiff, but I like having mad response at my feet.


----------



## kri$han

andrew_schenk said:


> nah not really man, if you get the stuff shipped USPS there are no brokerage fees and very little customs.. and if you get the store/ sender to mail it as a gift or repair/warranty item the customs is even less... and if you dont care about insurance say they are only worth $1.50 or some small amount and again it will be even less.
> generally it should just be $20-25 for int'l ground shipping and your good to go... but that is only with USPS, fedex and ups will kill you in fees.
> 
> i just got spy orbits from steepandcheap for $50, and it was $15 for shipping and no border/ customs fees.. and i have Targas coming in the mail, and they are being sent USPS and as a warranty item, so i shouldnt have to pay more than $10 in customs.


I bought those same Spy Orbits, and I know what you mean, but trust me; I've bought a LOT of stuff from the states, andits always more expensive to have it shipped accross the boarder. Shiet, if you can order those 390's from that site and get 'em to your door for $150, I'll buy them off you!

go to that site... total to Canada is $206. And they don't qualify for free shipping (even in the states) so I'm only buying them if I can unload my old bindings for $50.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Well that is a question I can't really answer from experience as the only Rides I've had have been the SPIs. I know that the ratchets look/feel beefier than the EX, RX and the Deltas I looked at(I was looking at them in the shop today) and I believe they have quite a bit stiffer of a chassis. SPI's are not meant to be really comfy flexible park bindings but I like them because my first set lasted forever and even though I finally broke them yesterday, I will definitely be repairing them. I don't think I'll ride another binding as long as they are made. They are really responsive, and the footbeds are nice and plush for those accidental flat landings. They are quite adjustable too. Im looking forward to riding my brand new ones this weekend as they have changed a little from my old ones. The highback is a little different, the ratchets look even stronger, and the toe straps look to be of a little higher quality as well. A lot of people seem to dislike SPIs and I think for a lot of people they are too stiff, but I like having mad response at my feet.


I'm definitely not a park guy. That's for the younger generation with the pants around their knees. How do they get them to hang like that anyway? Anyway, I'm primarily a freerider and I think the stiffer chassis will be a lot better for the steeps and the bumps. I do hit the occasional backcountry kicker, and even my EX bindings make the landings super soft. I think I'm going to give them a try. Most people I've seen who've ridden them love those things. The only thing that ever went wrong with my EX bindings was one of the ratchet release levers broke off. Ride sent me a new buckle for free, even though my bindings have been out of warranty for like 2 years. Between that and the fact that my EX bindings were the shit compared to the pair of Technines I had before that, it will be very difficult for me to ever ride another brand's bindings. Those Rome Targas do look pretty sweet, though.


----------



## Guest

Got my new pair of SPi's on the way. I'll post back at some point with my take on them. My assumption right now is that I'll be pretty happy with them. My EX's can go on my Illuminati board and maybe even make me want to ride it instead of my Santa Cruz once in a while .


----------



## Mr. Right

b_to_the_c said:


> Got my new pair of SPi's on the way. I'll post back at some point with my take on them. My assumption right now is that I'll be pretty happy with them. My EX's can go on my Illuminati board and maybe even make me want to ride it instead of my Santa Cruz once in a while .


I actually bought my new SPI's lastnight! They are even nicer than my 05/06 SPI's so I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Guest

just found the agent on sale for $330 and the 390's from the same site for $129 (targas for $160)

Think I am going to jump on this. I was iffy between the sl and the agent, but now that I have found the agent for $50 less with free shipping I think this is the correct choice.

Now on to boots. An even harder choice since everyone's feet are different


----------



## Guest

what site is it?


----------



## Guest

when it comes to boots i actually like to try them on in person, and maybe get a few pairs recommended by the shop. this way you won't wind up having to send any boots back if they don't fit. then, in case of a high pressure sales tactic, tell them you can't make up your mind and then go try to find the best deal on one of the recommended boots online.


----------



## kri$han

DAMN!

the black 390's JUST sold out.. and I was about to place my order... are Targa's good for park riding?... its white targa's or white or green 390's left....

damnnit


----------



## squishydonut

heard targas are pretty stiff.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> heard targas are pretty stiff.


true. My 08 Targas just arrived tonight and YES, they are fairly stiff. I'm thoroughly impressed at the overall build quality and quality of materials that went into these bindings. An amazing value even at full price. I still prefer the straps on the P1 and higher burton bindings, but for the money, I'd get the Targas.


----------



## landonk5

hey guys i got my targas a while ago and they're super
sick. if you want to adjust anything, there is a way
to do it. the toe strap, heel strap, forward lean, 
and toe ramp can all be adjusted on the mountain, as
most bindings can. but you can also adjust the heel cup,
high back rotation, and position of the heel strap(which
needs a screw driver). these bindings are amazing. 
im going to ride them for the first time saturday
and ill tell you guys how they compare(to me) to the
Burton P1's.


----------



## squishydonut

gearmeout said:


> true. My 08 Targas just arrived tonight and YES, they are fairly stiff. I'm thoroughly impressed at the overall build quality and quality of materials that went into these bindings. An amazing value even at full price. I still prefer the straps on the P1 and higher burton bindings, but for the money, I'd get the Targas.


did you get them off of that WM sale as well? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> did you get them off of that WM sale as well? :thumbsup:


you betcha. I've rarely seen deals on WM go as fast.


----------



## squishydonut

gearmeout said:


> you betcha. I've rarely seen deals on WM go as fast.


lol, i saw that too. out of 29 i got #5. refreshed the page and it was sold out. :laugh::thumbsup::thumbsup:

EDIT: m'eh to all the fugly womens clothes and all those things only in "small."


----------

